# Greengage



## Lono10c (Dec 16, 2019)

*My first build that worked!  Sounds incredible!  Going straight onto my pedalboard!*




Background:  I'm a complete amateur.  I had put together a few kits, but my first 3 PedalPCB projects didn't go well (just beginner mistakes & wrong parts, I got them all working now).  This build changed things.  I had one bad solder joint that was sending improper voltage to IC1, which killed the signal flow.  I was able to follow the schematic and troubleshoot with a multi-meter & audio probe, got it working.  This gave me the confidence to go back to my first 3 projects and pin-point what was wrong, got those working too.  Now a monster's been unleashed, I just ordered PCBs for 5 more projects...

*The Greengage board*, circuit, and plans are top quality.  The build went extremely smooth, beyond beginner mistakes.  Used the 3PDT breakout board and PCB mounted pots.  There's a weird thing with R6, it has 1K printed on the board, but the build docs say 4K7.  The forums said that the pedal sounds too bright with 1K, so the docs were updated recommending 4K7.

Side-by-side with the Plumes, this sounds identical.  I don't know how close this is to the original circuit, but they nailed the sound.  Ran through an A/B, put the knobs in the same places on both pedals, and I cannot tell the difference, across all three clipping modes.  Tons of headroom in the no-clip mode, lots of gain range in the other modes, but it is really clean & quiet.  It works as a low-gain tone.  It works as a lead tone.  It works as a clean boost with the gain down (brought out a little extra on bass too).  I'm super happy with this pedal, and it was an extremely satisfying build. 















*Note: * I've always liked the look of unpainted enclosures.  I'm not planning on painting or printing graphics, but I do like colorful knobs & LEDs.  I'd like to put together a full pedalboard of unpainted pedals.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 17, 2019)

congrats on your builds and on developing your build skills.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Dec 17, 2019)

Lono10c said:


> *My first build that worked!  Sounds incredible!  Going straight onto my pedalboard!*
> View attachment 2455
> 
> Background:  I'm a complete amateur.  I had put together a few kits, but my first 3 PedalPCB projects didn't go well (just beginner mistakes & wrong parts, I got them all working now).  This build changed things.  I had one bad solder joint that was sending improper voltage to IC1, which killed the signal flow.  I was able to follow the schematic and troubleshoot with a multi-meter & audio probe, got it working.  This gave me the confidence to go back to my first 3 projects and pin-point what was wrong, got those working too.  Now a monster's been unleashed, I just ordered PCBs for 5 more projects...
> ...


Excellent, and welcome to the addiction that is pedal-building!   

A note (on your note) about unpainted enclosures.  I've recently started taking painted/powder-coated enclosures, and sanding the color off the top only - very easy to do with a hand sander and then some fine steel wool.  Kind of a "hybrid" look.  What it gives you is some nice colors, but a blank slate (or an industrial look) for the face only.  Then add labels (or graphics, if wanted), and knobs to match the rest of the enclosure - I think they look pretty cool.  For example (these two are still to be labeled):


----------



## zgrav (Dec 17, 2019)

that is a cool vibe for those sanded-top enclosures!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 20, 2019)

Nice work.  I know what you mean about unpainted enclosures.  I built an Arachnid and test-fit everything into a bare metal box.  I'm still going to paint that one, but it gives me ideas for going bare metal on the next pedal.  DB's idea about sanding the paint off of the top is very cool!

Welcome to the addiction of pedal building and good job with the troubleshooting!


----------



## cooder (Dec 20, 2019)

Very nice and good on ya for getting into it, welcome to the addiction!


----------



## music6000 (Dec 21, 2019)

This is a Tayda Matt Black enclosure that I sanded the top to Bare Alumina.
Black Graphic with Alumina Letters & Lines showing through.
BLMS Skinny Alumina knobs highlighted with Red Paint marker pen.


----------

